
Show HN: An Embeddable SMS Bot for Content Creators and Creatives - tmat
https://strumber.com
======
danielkdewar
Interesting concept. I'm not sure about the use of "What's the catch?" on the
pricing page. Has a negative connotation when you want to be reminding
potential users that the value you provide is greater than the cost.

~~~
tmat
thanks! I agree w/ you on that, will think about something else there.

Its been pretty interesting to work on as well. Pretty excited to be in the
bot/ai space. It's a lot of fun to build. Hopefully we can get some traction
and we can continue working on it! Really appreciate the feedback.

